# D&D with Dan Harmon (creator of Community) in his Harmontown Podcast



## Radiating Gnome (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey -- Not sure if anyone has mentioned/noticed this yet.  

Dan Harmon, the writer and comic who created Community (and got canned last season) has a comedy podcast called Harmontown (link below) in which he's playing D&D. 

They only give it about 5-10 minutes per show, but they have guest stars play with them once or twice and generally have a good time with it -- in a very tactics-low/dick-jokes-high sort of way.  

The D&D concept comes up around episode 5, I think.  

Harmontown Link:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/harmontown/id542228532

FAIR WARNING #1:  This show can be really offensive at times, if you're a bit sensitive.  I don't personally think they go too far, but they're out there close to the cliff's edge a lot. Be prepared for adult themes and content. It's VERY NSFW, NSF Children, and so on.  

It's recorded in the "Nerdmelt" theater, a comedy venue in the back of a comic book store in LA -- Chris Hardwick does some shows there, too, and he appears in one of the pre-D&D episodes, so if you're a fan of his, you might want to start at the beginning. 

FAIR WARNING #2: They're playing 3.5, the DM is a guy they pulled out of the audience and who become a regular part of the show (awesome to be that guy). But the DM does most of the dice rolling and they're playing theater of the mind style, so edition doesn't matter very much at all.

-rg


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 4, 2012)

Just subscribed, thanks for the suggestion!


----------

